# Regner Prignitzer 99 4701



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone built this engine? I have an incomplete engine with no instructions...I'm told there are no diagrams and the instructions are in German.. Does Regner include a parts manifest like Aster? I'm guessing not...When Jason gets back I'll see if I can order the missing parts but I'm not sure of all the specific parts I' need. The back head seems to be missing the pressure gauge, throttle, and lubricator at a minimum The only installed element was the water glass. Also, some of the plumbing is not there but I don't know the specific assembly to order those parts.

I also will likely need to rebuild the chassis so the instructions even in German would be helpful...

Sam


----------



## Gerald (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Sam!

Have you tried this on Regners Website?

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/service/download.php

Instructions and diagramm (in German) you have to look for:
Fahrwerk C-Kuppler (Building instructions) Expl.Zeichnungen (diagramm)

Kessel C-Kuppler (Boiler)

Greetings from Austria:
Gerald


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Gerald,

Thank you! It has been thirty years since I have visited Austria but I have very fond memories.

I emailed Regner for help but I received no response. Unfortunately, I could not find nor understand where to look on the site although I did go there as well.

Your help is most appreciated! I found the chassis manual.This will be my first Regner build or, more accuratety, rebuild.

This information should also help Jason at the Train Department since he did not know this either.

Best,
Sam


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam, maybe you and Skeeter can get together and start a movement to put Regner back on the right track. 
I do have the older Lumberjack and it was a fine kit and is a great runner. 
I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick,
I'm sure losing their guiding force has had a big impact. However, customer service is key in any business and hopefully they can get back to that. Regner has some nice products. This is my first Regner kit--I hope I can get the parts I need to finish this engine.

The chassis is now back down to the original kit set. Translating from German should be interesting but at least I have them now thanks to Gerald.

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I have now completely disassembled this engine. The model has a Smithes boiler but does not reflect the backhead on some of the boiler variants listed on the Regner site. There is no embedded throttle pin and no side displacement lubricator. Does anyone have any detail on this? I also need some description/diagram of the plumbing under the engine as well....Any help,of course, is greatly appreciated!

Sam


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam,
Are you sure it is a Smithies boiler ? I am not aware of Regner using this design. All their current loco boilers are centre flue with cross tubes.

If your 4701 is a very early model, ( built 30 years ago ) then it could be avery basic pot boiler type. 

If it is a Smithies it is likely a locally sourced replacement.

Regards


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Sam, only thing i can add is that i contacted them through their "contact us" web page. They responded quickly, in english.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Rod,
Yes, I'm sure and yes i think it is likely a very early version as you indicated. 

I have contacted Regner directly but nothing back from them. I wish I could report otherwise.

I'm trying to work this via Jason so we'll see what we can do here so I finish building this little beast.


Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Rod,

I ended up ordering a new boiler kit from Jay since this would provide all the back head pieces I need plus provide the upgraded boiler you mentioned. The chassis does not look much changed but I will need to add a few misses elements--reverser from Roundhouse and, optionally, new drain **** cylinders.

I also do not know if the body housing kit has changed much. Jay was going to see if he could find that document since it is not posted on the Regner site.

Sam


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam,
The new boiler kit will make a huge difference but why a Roundhouse reverser ? The Regner reverses fine if the valve gear is set up ok. and is easy to add RC. The body work is pretty much the same between the early and later versions.

If you want the new cylinders as well you could almost get the complete 3 axle chassis kit. but then with the new boiler kit you are almost getting a complete new engine. and that defeats the object of trying to fix the old one.

I worked on an early one for a customer the time spent reworking and upgrading cost almost as much as a new engine.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, I suggested the Rh reverser as he does not have one. I also have a set of new cylinders that he can swap rather than purchase the new chassis that's all there. Now its just a few small parts and the boiler kit to get in. 

We will see if I get a old manual from Regner as requested.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Rod,

Gerald tells me that the new cylinders are not mounted the same anyway and the chassis is somewhat different...So, I think I'll be using what I have.

The RH reverser is small change and provides an easy option for manual or R/C control regardless.

So, hopefully, the boiler kit comes in sometime in the next few months...and I can see what over challenges I might have beyond the language one....

Thanks,
Sam

..


----------

